# VK New Arrivals 26 Nov 2015



## Gizmo (26/11/15)

UD Double Deck Vape Bag
Arctic Turbo by Horizon Tech
Eleaf iJust Battery
Aspire Triton 2
Esige Eiffel T1 165W TC Mod with 4000mah Battery + Wireless Charging
iJust Coils 0.3
UD Kanthal 26G & 24G
UD Organic COtton
UD Pure Nickel 26G & 28G

Reactions: Like 1


----------

